# Whipped goat milk?



## mamajohnson

Can you make something like whipped cream from whole goats milk?
I guess I could get in there and start whipping, but just wondering if anyone has done this??
Or, should I try scooping off some of the cream and whipping that (could take forever to get a good portion)
wouldnt goats milk be a lot like half & half??
ok, guess that is all the questions for now.


----------



## Step

I was wondering something along the same lines also. What I'm going to try is pouring some of the milk into a strainer lined with two coffee filters and see if the whey doesn't seep through leaving just the curds. 

I do notice when I make kefir cheese, there is more whey and less curds than cow's milk. Some people are able to separate the cream from the milk, but I don't know how it's done. I'm looking to use the curds as cream in my coffee, but whipped cream sounds good.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Step, do you mean milk solids, not whey? It's my understanding that you get whey only after using rennet to separate the curds from the whey.

I don't think a milk strainer will do it with fresh milk.


----------



## mamajohnson

Well, my yogurt will turn to cheese and produce whey as a by-product. I think kefir would be close to doing the same thing.
I am thinking more like, sweet whipped cream for a desert. I will be making some more cereal here in a bit, so I may chill a bowl and see if it will whip.
 
I love experimenting in the kitchen!


----------



## Step

No, I meant the whey dripping out, with the curds staying inside the filter lined strainer. Any milk products such as Yogurt, Kefir, Raw Soured Milk, Ricotta, you can drain out the whey without adding rennet, but you can't just use a strainer, you have to either use a cloth or in this case, a coffee filter. 

However, I just tried straining out the whey with the goat's milk, and it didn't work enough to bother trying again in the future, plus, the milk smelled bad so I dumped it. I have strained Kefir with added fresh heavy cream, and often times new milk added to mellow out the kefir taste, and I've always gotten a clear yellow whey dripping down. Even when some of the kefir has missed the filter and gets into the collected whey, I'll do a second straining, and the little curd that was in my whey, collects in the filter.

I think goat milk is just too thin to do this with.. Even when I make Goat Milk Kefir and strain it to make cheese, I have a lot less curd and a lot more whey than with cow's milk, starting off with the same amount. 

I generally make soft cheeses and kefir with milk. I use cream for everything else. I was planning on making Feta with the goat milk but didn't have the time, and now that I have the time, I don't have the milk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I think I'm still confused. If you are straining regular, non-fermented, non-yogurted, non-kefired milk, there's not curds and whey yet. Are you trying to separate the cream that has risen to the top of your goat milk?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

When I separate my goats milk the cream is always too thick to make whipped cream...it goes straight to butter. I've not tried whipping straight goat's milk.
Trying to clarify a bit of what has been posted above...as I understand any culturing of milk will yield curds and whey when strained. Plain milk will not separate in this manner.
There are those who don't mechanically separate their goats milk instead leave it to sit in refrigeration for a day or two and the cream will rise to the top of the container where it is scooped off.


----------



## mamajohnson

If my milk sits a couple of days I get about 1/4 inch of cream. Have tried saving it up, but it takes a week or so to get a pint.

Well, I put some whole milk (day old) into my vitamix to see if it would whip up -- ok I know that isnt the same as a mixer, but I was pressed for time!
it never really thickend up. So, I threw in some instant pudding and some frozen berries. We will let that sit a bit and then put it on desert cups and pretend it is whipped cream.


----------



## YounGrey

Would you consider it a sucess?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Tomorrow, I'm going to try some with my wand blender...you know, what Emeril calls his boat motor.


----------



## mamajohnson

no, dont think it was a success as far as having 'whipped' cream type stuff.
I let it sit about an hour or two, and when desert time came I pulled out the shortcakes, piled on frozen dewberries, and poured a little of my mixture on it. About like runny yogurt, not very thick or even whippy at all. Now, my family ooooo'd and aaaaa'd and made it all disappear real quick, so it WAS good, but not what I was after.
As rich as goats milk is there should be a way to make whipped cream!


----------



## mamajohnson

Rose, let me know how yours turns out!


----------



## Step

Sorry, didn't mean to be confusing.. I understood what I wrote  but I'd be in REAL trouble if I didn't  

Most of the milk.. milk, did go through the filter, but some solid (curd) did collect in the filter which was probably the cream.


----------



## Aintlifegrand

mamajohnson said:


> If my milk sits a couple of days I get about 1/4 inch of cream. Have tried saving it up, but it takes a week or so to get a pint.
> 
> Well, I put some whole milk (day old) into my vitamix to see if it would whip up -- ok I know that isnt the same as a mixer, but I was pressed for time!
> it never really thickend up. So, I threw in some instant pudding and some frozen berries. We will let that sit a bit and then put it on desert cups and pretend it is whipped cream.



Did you add sugar? I usually use a cup of sugar to a carton of cream when I make it from store bought cream.


----------



## mamajohnson

well, I did think about that. I only added a little tad of sugar, I dont really like a lot of sugar in stuff, but I guess I needed it for whipped cream huh?
I have a feeling I will be trying again!


----------



## Step

I don't know about Whipping Goat Cream, but you don't need sugar to whip cow's cream..


----------



## OldNavyGoat

Yes, I think that was cream, not curd. You get curd when you make cheese and the proteins separate out.

Rose, on OldNavyGoat's log in.

Heading to the kitchen to try the boat motor!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

OK, I'm back as myself.  

I put 3/4 cup of goat milk in the container for the wand blender. Whipped the pe-dickens out of it. It increased in volume only while the whipping process was going on. As soon as I stopped, the bubbles rose to the top, and the volume decreased. No thickening.

I added 1/8 cup Sanalac dry milk powder. Whipped. No increase. No thickening.

I added 1/8 cup sugar. Whipped. No increase. No thickening.

I used the resulting liquid as the base to make flan for dessert. It's chilling in the fridge now.


----------



## mamajohnson

Rose, I am glad your yourself again! lol!

Well, sounds like goats milk just wont whip, will it?
You would think as rich as it is it would.
:shrug: 
Been fun trying tho, huh?
:baby04:


----------



## OldNavyGoat

Yessum, it's been fun, and I'll let you know how the flan turns out! Oops, I've lost my identity again. It's Rose.
I'm fixin' to get on the road to Texas, and I've packed up my laptop and borrowing his computer.

Rose, incognito


----------



## Heritagefarm

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> When I separate my goats milk the cream is always too thick to make whipped cream...it goes straight to butter. I've not tried whipping straight goat's milk.


You can adjust your regulating screw.

Have I not read the posts good enough or is there anything here where someone actually whipped it. Trying to make butter with the blender (doesn't work, it un-clumps it as fast as it clumps), seems to start whipped cream. Currently our milk is too thick, still working with the regulating screw on the De Laval...


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Heritagefarm said:


> You can adjust your regulating screw.
> 
> Have I not read the posts good enough or is there anything here where someone actually whipped it. Trying to make butter with the blender (doesn't work, it un-clumps it as fast as it clumps), seems to start whipped cream. Currently our milk is too thick, still working with the regulating screw on the De Laval...





I sold my cream separator...I just found that I really didn't use it enough to justify the footprint it took up on my shelf. I had played with the adjustment screw...


----------

